# Worries bout mama



## blwinteler (Nov 17, 2014)

We is worried about mama. She went to bed yesterday about noon. She hasn't gotten up yet and it is already 8:37 p.m.. She sad about something. She says David but big guy she used to be married to already has a girlfriend. Why is it making her feel sad that he hasa girlfriend.? Shouldn't he get to have a girlfriend? But mama says the divorce isn't final. So he should respect her and not have a girlfriend. This relationship stuff sucks. I don't ever want to have anyone but Bugsy. What can we do to get her out of beds.? She is so sad. We heard her say she wants to dies. that no one needs her. Well, we needs her. But she says other people to take care of us. But not like mama does. What can we do to get her out of her bed when you were in our cage. Poor mother. When will she be okay?


----------



## whiskylollipop (Nov 18, 2014)

Wattles your cage and honks and thumps and mess everythinks up and be super noisy! Den maybe she wealize that nobody but her is going to loves such naughty bunnies. Hehehe. Sasha and I try to be naughtys every now and then for this very reasons.

Our mama says at least they was effactivly separated wen your mama's big man got wif another girl. Our mama wasnt so lucky. I thinks our big man secretly gots another girl wen he was already wif mama? I thinks that was agains the wules? And then mama gots sad.

Mama is also still healings from the sads. She says she know exactly what your mama feews, and she is so sowwy that happened. Why is big mans always hurts our mamas?  Give her much licks and hugs from us and our mama.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 18, 2014)

Trix here-

not all old men are bad. Dumpy isn't pretty anymore, but he a good old man. He has been married to mummers for long time and is taking care of her 'cos she has a bad disease going on. She gets grumpy with Dumpy all the time, and Dumpy keeps taking care of her. Dumpy calls her Brer Rabbit, so he must think she's special.

Groucho and Bugsy-

You need to do everythings you can to snap your mummers out of this!!!! In fact you two might be able to find an old man like Dumpy for your mummers!!! But you just lick and snuggle your mummers. Stay cute!!!!

Merlin and Seraphina-

You do the same thing I told the other nose wigglers and tell your mummers not all old men are like that old man your mummers is having trouble with! But just be cute like you are and mummers will be fine.

Your bunny pal with love,

Trix


----------



## Channahs (Nov 18, 2014)

Bun Jovi here (Barry too young for dis one), My Nonny say (and I translates dis for you) dat some tings sometimes happens for good reasons even doh its not feels good. Yous can calls dem grow pains. Nonnies say she feels dem pains too wif her first husbun. But her should has nebers been wit hims in first places. First husbun was means and bossys to her and him eats bunnies! Him neber let her relax and be's herselfs and him was jealous of her furr friends and makes dem libs outsides. Nonny say him was contwoll freaks. Den him cheats too. Him was good for somebun, but not mine Nonnies. She fumped away froms him and den mets her one true lubs! Dem be's marries 21 years in Aprils. Hims not perfects, Nonny not eber, but hims is who her was s'posed to be wits. Maybe mama needs to cwy aways dat pains, den her makes her shoulders strait and holds her heads up high and finds herself agains. It bunna be's okay.


----------



## blwinteler (Nov 18, 2014)

Mama sez dis was her true luvs. He was wif her since they was 15, though they did has sum times apart. Mama is 36 now. So, dat was most her life. She sez, though, they had bad marriages cause her brain is broken (she sez bye polar bear or sumthing lyke dat). Now she sez she is fast and old and not pretty no more. We fink she's da prettiest. But she sez she is to lonely and we even heard her cry dat she dussent want to lives no more. We is scared. Since Sunday, other people's been coming to feeds us. Da boy let us out to play today, but had to go back to the David man dat made mama hurt so much. She won't come out her room, so we can't see her. :'(


----------



## whiskylollipop (Nov 18, 2014)

36 is nots old, and old is not means not pretty! An your mama is so, so much more than just pretty. She is a survivor, she is a mother, she is a healer and a carer and a teacher and she is the whole entire world to 3 vewy important peepels: Groucho and Bugsy and da boy! We's all broken in some way or anover. Some days our mama can't evens imagine making it to 36, and havings a hoomin bubbies makes her super scareds. Your mama has survived so much, so she must be an amazing fighter.

Tells your mama to loves hersewf. Maybe da David man wuz too weak to wespect your mama's feewings, but we knows your mama is too strong to let his weakness brings her down! Go scrabbles at the door for her and tells her to come outs and shares her stwength, because she is needed and loved and family.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 18, 2014)

Trix here-

Your mummers is such a youngin' (as Dumpy would say)- she has a whole life ahead of her. Your mummers needs to invest in herself, learn to appreciates who she is, and do what she needs to do to know her value to the world. Exercise makes us bunnies feel better, and I ain't no human but I think it makes humans feel better. Dumpy plays big man kill the doo rag with sticks, skates, and pucks. Sometimes, he beats up other players like they are big doo rags!!!! But Dumpy has big smile on his face after playing big old man kill the doo rag. What I am saying is that in order for others to see how great you are, you gots to show the world how great you are!!!!

Dumpy says he would be happy to talk to you via PM if you want. Dumpy is concerned just like I am.

Take care of yourself. I think you're great because you are a bunny slave!!!! 

Love,

Trix


----------



## Jamie714 (Nov 19, 2014)

My mommy also says exercise makes her feel better! She says I also make her feel better. Once she was really sad and crying because daddy did something wrong. So I brought her my watercrests and fluffed her blankets and cuddled with her and gave her kisses and played for her. Maybe if you can get in her room you can make her feel better.
Mommy also says theres lots of good guys out there that won't hurt you. She said her mommy didn't find the right guy until she was in her 50s! You can find nice guy, your still young.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 19, 2014)

My Hoomin been very sad since our Meows died. I knows theys was best friends so she's very sad all the times now. I notices when my Hoomin goes for long walksies she is changed when she comes back. She is better. She tells me one time she walks to the OSHUN and sniffs the breezes and it feels nice. Tells your Mama to walks and walks and maybe the sadness will go away. Tells her to sniff the breezes and remembers that she is loved and needed.


----------

